# X-ray pics of BAD Hip Dysplasia+ Spondylosis Deformans-I don't want to lose my baby :(



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Soooo I cant believe I'm posting here, about my old baby doggo... : ( I remember when I first started posting on these forums she was just a baby, a baby that I needed more than I ever could have imagined. Its hard to think about Zelda no longer being in my life after being the most important part of my life for 9 years and I hope MANY more years to come with her. I want so so many more years with her. I want to have more experiences with her, and to always come home to her, wake up to her, go to sleep giving her a kiss telling her i love her. This dog has been my suicide prevention, my emotional therapy, she is the sweetest, sassiest, most intelligent dog I've ever met. And I have learned so much from her about myself, about life, about dogs.






















Anyways... Zelda has really bad hips, I've known this since she was 6 months when I first got her. The best course of action for her case after advice from a few Vets was herbs, supplements, keeping her weight down, walks, etc. We decided against surgery for a few reasons.

Well, we've been doing those things, and maybe I haven't done enough for her, and I'm always going to feel that way.

Over a week ago out of nowhere she was very very stiff on one leg and limping, I called the vet because this was above average sore/stiffness, we decided to do bed rest, and give Carprofen twice a day for a week and go from there, and if no improvement I would bring her in. Well, no improvement AND she chipped her top canine in half, so the pulp is showing. So I took her in for an emergency visit.
Since she is fear aggressive she has to be totally sedated for this so they can look in her mouth and do x-rays on her back and hips. This is one of the times I wasn't able to stay with her till she fell asleep for sedation for something, it broke my heart leaving her. She is in more pain than I knew than my other Vet knew, the x-rays are showing us exactly the pain and how INSANELY stoic she is.

I've not cried so much in a while... I do cry sometimes thinking about her death because I know it's inevitable and I'm not ready for it at all. If she dies I kind of want to die right there with her. Zelda is such an amazing dog, with her "aroooo" greetings, and sass, the way she gets excited to play (which she hasn't lately probably because she is in a lot of pain), and how happy she is when we are on walks, seeing "friends" aka deer in the woods and pretending to chase them (i won't let her), how adorable she is, AND KISSABLE, how she comforts me when I'm sad or angry.

Anyways, she isn't gone yet, and I want to enjoy the time I do have with her, and I want her to be happy and in a lot less pain. She is on Carprofen 75mg twice daily and 200mg of Gabapentin twice daily for the rest of her life. She has been Glycloflex Stage 3, she is on several herbs, and on good dog food. She gets lots of treats and has FOUR dog beds so that she has plenty of options (but you know, she still chooses the floor over the bed sometimes!)

What else can I do?
Thoughts on these x-rays?








(older picture but I love it, my little pot of gold) <3


----------



## GSD-IGP (9 mo ago)

How old is your pup?

I would think a referral to orthopedic vet would be a good first step. They are the experts in the field and may (or may not) have some additional therapies to offer.

I am not saying your pup is going to die soon. But the worst part of dog ownership is losing them. We’ve all been there. I think it sounds like you may benefit from talking to someone about your fears about losing your dog and saying you would want to die if she dies.

Best of luck with your pup


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I deal with very, very damaged dogs regularly -- hips not even in the sockets, wrecked backs, etc. My vet is really good at putting broken dogs back together. One of our hit-by-car projects took 6 surgeries. I don't have enough fingers and toes to count the dogs who had hips that were so bad they could barely walk and/or were destroyed by being hit by a car -- who are still alive, mobile, and happy because they met the right vet.

If those dogs could go on to lead wonderful lives, YOUR dog can too.

First, stop speculating and ask your vet to *send the x-rays out for a teleradiology report. *It will cost under $100. LSU Vet School charges us $55 -- and that's their price for anybody. The radiologist will send your vet a report with an expert diagnosis of those x-rays -- and suggestions for next steps. Your vet can send the images out tomorrow and you'll have a report the next day! That report will tell you whether you need an ortho or not -- and most orthos will want that report anyway, so you might as well get it.

Second, please discuss with your vet about *starting ADEQUAN* *injections*-- ASAP! It helps the spine AND the hips! Do the 4 week loading dose, then keep her on it every 2 weeks for life it helps. It takes about 3 weeks for it to "load" and see a difference. You can do the shots at home if your vet will let you and/or teach you -- it saves money. I've seen it have nearly miraculous effects in some arthritic dogs -- it should be the first-line intervention for most of them, IMHO, because it doesn't just mask the pain but helps preserve movement. 

Third, there's a whole world of pain meds besides carprofen. If the carprofen doesn't help, switch to something like Galleprant. Carprofen is cheap, but it's an old, "non-specific" NSAID, and there are newer, better ones that are easier on the tummy but cost more. Some dogs respond to one but not another NSAID, so keep in touch with your vet about whether you're seeing pain relief in the dog.

Fourth, chiropractic adjustments and acupuncture can be a big help, and PT in a swim tank is also fabulous. 

Fifth, surgery is still an option. If it's truly awful.....it's amazing how good dogs with god-awful hips feel after FHO surgery. It's a salvage procedure, but it removes the pain completely. They'll never be athletes after it, but they can walk and run and play like normal dogs. It's 1/4 the cost of a THR. If money grew on trees, every dog with bad hips could get a THR, but in the real world, for a lot of dogs, an FHO is their only option, and it gives them many years of quality of life they otherwise wouldn't have. 

Lastly, take a breath. There's lots we can do to help dogs with these issues! Bad hips and spines are rampant in the breed -- you can't own GSDs and not run into one or both of these issues eventually, even in well bred dogs. They just happen, and a lot of dogs lead good lives with good vet care.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would be more concerned with the back than the hips. Don't let her jump and rough house. if one of the "bridges" between the vertebra break, it's essentially breaking her back. that's one of the reasons we had to let our last Boxer go.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

I am so sorry you are having to wrestle with this. 😔
These old dogs keep us well familiar with grief.. but boy isn’t it worth it for the years they gave (and hopefully will continue to give) us? I will second looking into Adequan injections. I’ve watched it turn a few dogs around now.

Would someone better familiar mind explaining what it is we are seeing in regards to the spine on this x-ray?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes please explain the images. I’m not sure what we are looking at. Please follow Maggie’s suggestion and see a specialist.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My first GSD had a more severe (but similar) problem with her spine, ankylosing spondylitis, where the vertebrae actually fuse together. In her case, this put pressure on the spinal cord, and she gradually lost the feeling in her hind end. I had her euthanized when she could no longer walk. 😥 

Spondylosis deformans isn't quite as bad. Basically, the intervertebral discs, the shock absorbers between the vertebrae have deteriorated. This makes the spine unstable, so to compensate, the bones form osteophytes (extra bony processes) between the vertebrae to stabilize the spine. They are especially visible in the middle of the spine in the second x-ray, and just above the pelvis in the third one.

There's an excellent explanation of it here: Spondylosis Deformans in Dogs

Those hips look horrible, like cauliflowers! Do you have an x-ray that shows just the hips?  I'm not sure if what I think I'm seeing is what's actually there...

I think it would be an excellent idea to follow Magwart's suggestions.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Magwart said:


> I deal with very, very damaged dogs regularly -- hips not even in the sockets, wrecked backs, etc. My vet is really good at putting broken dogs back together. One of our hit-by-car projects took 6 surgeries. I don't have enough fingers and toes to count the dogs who had hips that were so bad they could barely walk and/or were destroyed by being hit by a car -- who are still alive, mobile, and happy because they met the right vet.
> 
> If those dogs could go on to lead wonderful lives, YOUR dog can too.
> 
> ...


Those are some really good ideas, thank you.
Years ago I did try her on Adequan injections, she did not like getting them but after months she absolutely hated getting them, she would hide if she had any indication that my vet tech sister or I were holding the injections or getting it ready, we tried warm and cold injections. Stuffing mouth with treats. Trying fun games before and after, etc. She just absolutely hated it. Might be worth trying again though maybe she won't be so worried about it, or I can try subcutaneous Adequan is that a thing? Because she is fine with getting her blood drawn and getting vaccines, she was just very scared and protested Adequan injections. I have a feeling it just is more to do with the area of her body.

When I lived in Vermont, my vet would do acupuncture and chrio, he is holistic and the one I get my prescriptions of herbs from. Maybe I can find someone in this area that can do that.

I'll look into and try some of those things. Thank you again <3

And everyone else who left helpful ideas and support.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I just lost my job, and my car is half a year over being inspected because it needs lots of work that I cannot afford, last year August I moved to another state to live with my partner, but its not been easy finding jobs that pay above minimum wage that are things I can even qualify for. And i'm trying to find a remote job now at this point, so I can stay home with Zelda, because one of her daily biggest stresses is being left alone, and we have no other animals, its just her and the two of us. So I am struggling with money, this last vet visit was almost $1200 for xrays, bloodwork, and to sedate her. And my partner is trying to help me, but he can only do so much.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Have you thought about insurance or care credit? I know that can be a big help when it comes to expensive vet bills, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If your vet will work with you....there's a little-known generic option for Adequan called "Ichon." Valley Vet Pharmacy sells it. Here it is: Ichon Sterile Post-Surgical Lavage for Animal Use Kinetic Vet - Safe.Pharmacy|Joint Dysfunction | Ho ($28 per 5m vial vs. $74 per 5 ml. of Adequan -- a big dog might get 3 doses out of a vial, so this really cuts the cost of the injections down if you give them at home).

It's the same PSGAG, but labeled differently. Our rescue's vet figured out that it works the same, so a lot of the rescues (and private clients) that she works with now use it to stretch the dollar. It's a fraction of the cost of Adequan, so more dogs can get it. But it's an off-label use -- and whether your vet will try it depends on how comfortable they are with off-label uses (though they could go on VIN and likely get some feedback from others using it this way). If you look at the Valley Vet reviews for Ichon, everyone is talking about joints and mobility -- they're all using it as an Adequan substitute.

Many people do give Adequan subQ -- it's labeled as IM only, but there are lots of folks who do subQ and see a benefit (if you search the old Adequan threads, you'll see a discussion of that). Since this dog is hurting, I would try it!


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Magwart said:


> If your vet will work with you....there's a little-known generic option for Adequan called "Ichon." Valley Vet Pharmacy sells it. Here it is: Ichon Sterile Post-Surgical Lavage for Animal Use Kinetic Vet - Safe.Pharmacy|Joint Dysfunction | Ho ($28 per 5m vial vs. $74 per 5 ml. of Adequan -- a big dog might get 3 doses out of a vial, so this really cuts the cost of the injections down if you give them at home).
> 
> It's the same PSGAG, but labeled differently. Our rescue's vet figured out that it works the same, so a lot of the rescues (and private clients) that she works with now use it to stretch the dollar. It's a fraction of the cost of Adequan, so more dogs can get it. But it's an off-label use -- and whether your vet will try it depends on how comfortable they are with off-label uses (though they could go on VIN and likely get some feedback from others using it this way). If you look at the Valley Vet reviews for Ichon, everyone is talking about joints and mobility -- they're all using it as an Adequan substitute.
> 
> Many people do give Adequan subQ -- it's labeled as IM only, but there are lots of folks who do subQ and see a benefit (if you search the old Adequan threads, you'll see a discussion of that). Since this dog is hurting, I would try it!


She has suddenly stopped putting weight on one leg, tip toes. 


How well do FHO's go on dogs who are older, and 85lbs, who probably don't have a lot of muscle in the back end to start with or mobility? 
Because she is fear aggressive to strangers and is scared of water, I'm not sure that type of recovery is possible for her. But i'd be willing to try it... 
But have you had an elderly dog with bad hips, and arthritis and little muscle be successful with FHO? 

I'm going to have Xrays sent out, but my vet hasn't responded yet for a specialist to look at and see what they say as well.
And we will start that Adequan shots (Ichon) and we might have to change up her pain meds or increase them because I feel like they really aren't doing that much : ( She found it hard to settle down and I can tell she is extremely uncomfortable and in pain, and was whining and sitting looking at me, tried to lay down a few times, and now is laying down next to me. She settled down, but is there something an emergency vet can give for pain? That will help? I'm not sure but I feel like she might need something more than what she has to help her pain levels.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, it sounds like she's in pain and needs a different dose, or a different drug. They can also layer on multiple drugs sometimes, but this needs to be done thoughtfully by the vet who's thinking about age, bloodwork, and drug interactions.

The thing with senior dogs and _any_ major surgery is....it depends on the dog, and sometimes who is doing the surgery. 

First, any surgery has risks, and there are more anesthesia risks for older dogs--but a strong, healthy heart and no underlying conditions, with a good surgeon using the safest protocols generally is pretty safe. I wouldn't use the ultra-cheap low-end anesthesia without IV cath that "budget clinics" sometimes use---but with a clinic following top-shelf anesthesia protocols, monitoring, temperature management, etc. You also have to weigh any surgery risk against what happens if you _don't _do surgery -- if the other option is euthanasia, then I'm probably going to try surgery if the surgeon thinks we can get a few more good years for the dog.

To me, the bigger question is the recovery. And there are two parts to that: the dog, and you.

There are some 10-year-olds who are full of spit-fire with strong bodies. I have one -- she comes across like a much younger dog. I wouldn't hesitate to get her surgery if she needed it because she's so healthy and vibrant and would fight her way back through the PT to recover.

OTOH, there are 10-year-olds who feel very, very old. For them, they may not have the "fight" left to recover.

Then there's the owner part of this. FHO recovery is a lot like knee- and hip-replacements in people: the recovery depends on the effort the person puts into it. If you've ever been with an elder human doing PT, it sucks -- it hurts and it's miserable at first. Lots of four-letter words may get uttered. In dogs, it's similar. With an FHO, post-surgery, the dog doesn't want to use the leg, but they HAVE to use it to create the "false joint." Most of the time the PT is done by the owner who's taught what to do by a vet who did the surgery, or a PT-specialist. People who are diligent with the vet-prescribed stretches and exercises get better recoveries. People who cringe and don't want to make the dog do what it doesn't want to do get worse outcomes. Owner compliance is sometimes the biggest wildcard in the outcome. You thus have to be very honest with yourself about it too.


----------

